# Andere Normen für Prüfstände?



## Zersch (2 April 2012)

Hallo,

wir entwickeln bei uns zur Zeit einen Prüfstand, der auch nur bei uns im Hause zum Einsatz kommt. Hier muss es so sein, dass ein mechanisches Teil erst verriegelt sein muss bevor die Anlage starten darf.

Jetzt meinen einige bei uns, dass derjenige, der die Anlage bedient dafür sorgen soll, dass die Anlage verriegelt ist. Weil angeblich bei Prüfständen die Normen nicht so schwerwiegend seien.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Vorgehen dasselbe ist. Also erst Risikoanalye usw....

Wie seht ihr das? Kann mir jemand Hinweise auf Normen geben?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2012)

Hallo,

also eine Risikobeurteilung musst Du immer machen (Arbeitsschutzgesetz, Betriebssicherheitsverodnung §7).
Ist Dein Prüfstand denn eine Maschine nach der Definition Maschinenrichtlinie?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Zersch (2 April 2012)

Hey,

also in der Maschinenrichtlinie befindet sich keine passende Definition, da hatte ich auch schon geschaut. Mal eine grobe Übersicht:
Es wird über zwei Ventilatoren Druck in einer Kammer aufgebaut. Aus dieser Kammer wird der Anfang einer Messstrecke herausgeführt, der Anfang dieser Messstrecke ist beweglich, da immer unterschiedliche Werkstücke getestet werden sollen. Sollten die Ventilatoren nun eingeschaltet werden, obwohl sich kein Werkstück in der Messstrecke befindet würde durch den aufgebauten Druck der Anfang der Messstrecke aus der Kammer geschossen kommen. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass sichergestellt werden muss, dass ein Werkstück eingespannt ist und somit die Messstrecke verriegelt ist. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Messstrecke von der Leitwarte aus nicht sichtbar ist.  
Bei mir stellt sich weiterhin die Frage, ob bei Prototypen, Prüfstände etc. andere Richtlinien gelten oder ich auch hier z.B. die 13849 anwenden muss. Und wenn ja, ob es hierfür irgendwo etwas schriftliches gibt.

Ach ja fast vergessen, habe mir gerade mal die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung angeschaut. Meinst du vielleicht §5?

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Safety (2 April 2012)

Hallo,
in aller Kürze.
Das ist eine Maschine:
a) „Maschine“
— eine mit einem anderen Antriebssystem als der unmittelbar
eingesetzten menschlichen oder tierischen Kraft ausgestattete
oder dafür vorgesehene Gesamtheit miteinander
verbundener Teile oder Vorrichtungen, von denen
mindestens eines bzw. eine beweglich ist und die für
eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind;
Das trifft bei euch zu.
Ihr seid Hersteller also müsste Ihr:
*Inverkehrbringen und Inbetriebnahme*
(1) Der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter muss vor dem
Inverkehrbringen und/oder der Inbetriebnahme einer Maschine
a) sicherstellen, dass die Maschine die in Anhang I aufgeführten,
für sie geltenden grundlegenden Sicherheits- und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen erfüllt;
b) sicherstellen, dass die in Anhang VII Teil A genannten technischen
Unterlagen verfügbar sind;
c) insbesondere die erforderlichen Informationen, wie die
Betriebsanleitung, zur Verfügung stellen;
d) die zutreffenden Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren gemäß
Artikel 12 durchführen;
e) die EG-Konformitätserklärung gemäß Anhang II Teil 1
Abschnitt A ausstellen und sicherstellen, dass sie der
Maschine beiliegt;
f) die CE-Kennzeichnung gemäß Artikel 16 anbringen.
Also Normen Anwenden!


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2012)

Zersch schrieb:


> Ach ja fast vergessen, habe mir gerade mal die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung angeschaut. Meinst du vielleicht §5?



Hallo Sascha,

ne, ich meine schon §7, 1. Absatz. Wenn Dein Prüfstand eine Maschine nach Safety's Definition ist,
dann gilt Satz 1. Oder es ist ein Gebilde nach Niederspannungsrichtlinie, was ich aber nicht glaube,
denn damit sind Haushaltsgeschirrspüler oder Elektromotoren gemeint.
Wir wenden bei Prüfständen, auch wenn sich nichts bewegt, immer die Maschinenrichtlinie an, denn
die dort zugehörigen Normen sind umfassend.
Allermindestens, wenn Du Dein "Gebilde" keiner europäischen Richtlinie zuordnen kannst,
musst Du aber den Anhang 1 der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung anwenden, wie in Satz 2
des §7, 1.Absatz gesagt. Und laut Absatz 2.5 des Anhang 1 müssen Schutzmaßnahmen gegen
herausschleudernde Gegenstände vorgesehen werden.
Also, Risikobeurteilung immer, Schutzmaßnahmen ebenso!!! 

Ich hoffe, Du kannst diesem Paragraphenwirrwar folgen .

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Zersch (3 April 2012)

Hey,

vielen Dank euch zwei! Da haben sich meine Vermutungen ja betätigt!
Mal schauen was meine Kollegen dazu sagen werden!
Nochmals besten Dank!!

Gruß Sascha


----------

